# Update on my giant tegu(very heavy pic (not jokeing )



## kethry (Jun 3, 2009)

ok heres some pics of my tegu back then and bobby picture of him and i show his mom and dad too
bobbys pics first









my pic

































































































































































Tegu's mom and dad




tegu's dad named ice




tegu's mom Hail



so thats it


----------



## ColdThirst (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow thats a lot of pictures, its a very nice looking tegu, I like the color patterns on the back of its neck and back, seems pretty tame already too. 

cool


----------



## EG6 (Jun 3, 2009)

nice lookin tegu u got there..love da colors


----------



## The captain (Jun 3, 2009)

Daaaang! 

Hes really nice
i wish i knew what my tegus parents looked like!


----------



## kethry (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks for the comments


----------



## mrplatnium (Jun 4, 2009)

nice tegu....i like how he chills with you on the couch.


----------



## FoxxCola (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the couch pictures, soo cute. My tegu does that aswell


----------



## bigfellowmatt (Jun 4, 2009)

:app nice pics im getting a baby from bobby this month (hopefully if the babies hatch early) and I have the same parents ice and hail so hopefully my baby looks just as nice as yours......


----------



## kethry (Jun 4, 2009)

bigfellowmatt said:


> :app nice pics im getting a baby from bobby this month (hopefully if the babies hatch early) and I have the same parents ice and hail so hopefully my baby looks just as nice as yours......


good luck  bobby breeds some very cool tegus and i heard their cooler this year


----------

